# Lost Vape Furyan



## WELIHF (8/5/18)

Really interested in getting this mod, anyone getting or got please let me know. 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephanus Kotze (8/5/18)

Awesome looking mod. They are still on pre-order and no stock anywhere. I guess they could become available in SA early June


----------



## Huffapuff (9/5/18)

WELIHF said:


> Really interested in getting this mod, anyone getting or got please let me know.
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk



If you're prepared to organize it yourself:

http://www.3fvape.com/mechanical-mo...ml?search_query=furyan&results=2#.WvKdx4iFNPY

They say it'll ship around 23 June.

And it's only around R750 through 3F currently.


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (9/5/18)

@WELIHF Vaperite has the bronze Furyan on the way to SA as I write this. The black version is not available yet but we have them on order


----------



## Halfdaft (10/5/18)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> @WELIHF Vaperite has the bronze Furyan on the way to SA as I write this. The black version is not available yet but we have them on order


Any clue how much they'll be going for ?


----------



## WELIHF (10/5/18)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> @WELIHF Vaperite has the bronze Furyan on the way to SA as I write this. The black version is not available yet but we have them on order


Please let me know when it's here 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Halfdaft (10/5/18)

Looking at 3F at the moment, its on pre-order for $58.99.


----------



## Andre (10/5/18)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Looking at 3F at the moment, its on pre-order for $58.99.


Also on pre-order at blingsa.co.za at R827.


----------



## Halfdaft (10/5/18)

Andre said:


> Also on pre-order at blingsa.co.za at R827.



The joy with 3F is we can group buy and get DHL to ship.


----------



## Huffapuff (11/5/18)

WELIHF said:


> Really interested in getting this mod, anyone getting or got please let me know.
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk



Sir Vape coming in first: https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-furyan-mech-squonker-by-lost-vape 

Quite pricey though


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (11/5/18)

Our stock arrives in SA on the 15th. Price will be R1195 inclusive. Bought online you can use our 15% discount coupon and get free delivery anywhere in SA. That’s one hell of a deal. 

Coupon code is VAPERITE15

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Sir Vape (11/5/18)

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-furyan-mech-squonker-by-lost-vape


----------



## Sir Vape (11/5/18)

Huffapuff said:


> If you're prepared to organize it yourself:
> 
> http://www.3fvape.com/mechanical-mo...ml?search_query=furyan&results=2#.WvKdx4iFNPY
> 
> ...



Not putting you off or trying to make a sale. Don't trust these sites when it comes to certain brands bud. Lost Vape have a set recommended retail that stores need to adhere to on their devices. You will find these guys will possibly cancel the pre-order like its happened many times in the past as they are not able to get the mods at the end of the day due to them going against Lost Vape's strict recommended retail clause. They just do it to get interest, get payment in and then hope and pray the supplier will supply them the product.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Halfdaft (11/5/18)

Sir Vape said:


> Not putting you off or trying to make a sale. Don't trust these sites when it comes to certain brands bud. Lost Vape have a set recommended retail that stores need to adhere to on their devices. You will find these guys will possibly cancel the pre-order like its happened many times in the past as they are not able to get the mods at the end of the day due to them going against Lost Vape's strict recommended retail clause. They just do it to get interest, get payment in and then hope and pray the supplier will supply them the product.



To be fair this is, unfortunately, what happens.

Had a situation with a Chinese site when buying my Suorin Air and a few OG Goons. The payment was done, they said it would take a 3 days to ship as they were waiting for their supplier. It ended up taking 2 weeks.


----------



## WELIHF (11/5/18)

It's very easy decision for me, Vaperite responded 1st so they get the order.

I personally don't like drop shippers, not due to distrust of product but after sales support. 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WELIHF (15/5/18)

@Vaperite South Africa
The mod isn't loaded on your site, would like to put my order in 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## KZOR (15/5/18)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Our stock arrives in SA on the 15th. Price will be R1195 inclusive. Bought online you can use our 15% discount coupon and get free delivery anywhere in SA.


Thanks for selling for a fair price and not unnecessarily overcharging like some. 
Will place order as soon as it becomes available.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Huffapuff (17/5/18)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Our stock arrives in SA on the 15th. Price will be R1195 inclusive. Bought online you can use our 15% discount coupon and get free delivery anywhere in SA. That’s one hell of a deal.
> 
> Coupon code is VAPERITE15



Have they arrived yet?


----------



## WELIHF (18/5/18)

Is there any suppliers in JHB that have these?

Wanted to pick one up tomorrow 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Waltervh (21/5/18)

VikingsVape have then in stock for R1280. They are selling fast.

https://www.vikingsvape.co.za/colle...ryan-mech-squonker-mod?variant=12127716933726


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (22/5/18)

Our shipment was stopped by the CBCU last Wednesday and R3500 in storage and inspection fees later it was released with no finding. They will be posted to our online store by this afternoon. Only the Bronze has arrived with the black version at our shipper in China waiting for our next shipment.


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (22/5/18)

@WELIHF @Huffapuff @KZOR https://www.vaperite.co.za/product/lost-vape-furyan-mech-squonker/

Online discount code VAPERITE15

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (22/5/18)

https://www.jjemporium.co.za/products/furyan-mech-squonker


----------



## WELIHF (22/5/18)

Order done at Vaperite 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (22/5/18)

Order placed. 
Thanks @Vaperite South Africa


----------



## Huffapuff (22/5/18)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> @WELIHF @Huffapuff @KZOR https://www.vaperite.co.za/product/lost-vape-furyan-mech-squonker/
> 
> Online discount code VAPERITE15


Thanks for the heads up, but decided to get a black one. That black carbon fiber sticker on the battery just wasn't going to work for me with the amber.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (22/5/18)

Huffapuff said:


> Thanks for the heads up, but decided to get a black one. That black carbon fiber sticker on the battery just wasn't going to work for me with the amber.



All that matters is that you got what you wanted. Happy that another vendor got the sale. Sharing is caring!


----------



## WELIHF (22/5/18)

I would have also preferred black, not at a 20% premium though 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

